

Steve Wozniak: Snowden is a hero - moo
http://rt.com/news/wozniak-interview-apple-nsa-121/

======
erkose
I would be more accepting of what Snowden did, had he turned over the
collected documents to a reputable news organization rather than multiple
foreign governments.

~~~
aclevernickname
Seeing as he didn't turn over the collected documents to a foreign government,
and instead sent them to two reputable news organizations, we're all very glad
of how accepting you are of what Snowden did.

